# Audi Advert



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I know I may be a _little_ biased but this is a great advert... 8) 

1.4Mb Video


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

(Animal rights groups will surely be onto this one with a vengeance!!)


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

My word, I do so enjoy the sound of a V8 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Cheeky innt?


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

That is a great advert.

sent it to the wife as I am trying to convince her that an S4 is the way to go. The only comment I got back was that it was a cute dog.

Back to square one.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Try again but when you have the volume control. 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Superb scoTTy

So is it true that red S4's are also the best same as the TT's 

Norman


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I think I agree on the red being the best colour, the S4 colours are pretty limited compared with the rest of the range.

The S4 would be to replace the 3 series BMW, cant part with the TT yet,

Must keep trying, will try the volume thing, although my wife has the total opposite view as to what makes a good car and I dont think 344bhp V8 is at the top of her list,

Will keep trying though.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jgray said:


> Must keep trying, will try the volume thing, although my wife has the total opposite view as to what makes a good car and I dont think 344bhp V8 is at the top of her list,


My wife changed when we got the TT - she turned in to petrol head!!

She loves the V8 - the noise, how it drives, everything.

If you're at Brooklands we can try and ambush her and I'll set Kate on her. :roll: :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL, I thought the dog was going to get sick at the end! 

Very careless driver...dogs can get ear infections when they put their heads throught the window. :wink:

Oh yes...the V8 sounds great...but at this run, maybe it averaged only 12mpg.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

More likely 11mpg due to the drag of the ears and open mouth!


----------

